# My bottom swordtail guppy



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

My bottom swortail guppy:


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Where did you get him??


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Is it an Endler's/guppy cross?


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Bert H said:


> Is it an Endler's/guppy cross?


Yes.


----------

